# Trimethoprim



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Trimethoprim - I was given this anti-biotic last Sunday for a Urinary Tract Infection, I have been on 200mg every 12 hours, I take my final dose tonight.

The whole week has been a nightmare.

DP/DR
Fatigue
Loss of appetite
Diarrhea (with mucus) Yeah, eww I know.
Anxiety
Stress
Confusion

... and basically just wanting to blow my brains out.

I dunno what the hell is going on, I'm hoping it may be the anti-biotic however (since Christmas) I have been having alot of gastric problems. The doctors say theres nothing to worry about and just throw Meds like Omeprazole (which I couldn't handle) and Buccastem at me.

I'm losing my mind with the way I am feeling right now, I don't know what to do.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Imagine said:


> Trimethoprim - I was given this anti-biotic last Sunday for a Urinary Tract Infection, I have been on 200mg every 12 hours, I take my final dose tonight.
> 
> The whole week has been a nightmare.
> 
> ...


Anti-biotics have been reported to be one of the things that can trigger DP/DR for some who never had it,and to make DP/DR a lot worse for those who already have it.
I'm not a doctor,but i think that as soon as you stop taking the anti-biotic (which will be tonight),you will start to feel better.
During the next days,the anti-biotic will start to get out of your body.
If during the next days,you feel that you are not getting better,please seek for a medical opinion,if necessary,go to a hospital.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

I hope so, but I've kinda given up on seeking medical help, I think with my long history of DP/DR (9 years now) and Anxiety that doctors tend to think, oh here he is again, whats wrong this time, SHOO, GO ON, HERES SOME PILLS... SHOO.

Or they put it down to other conditions I have, such as "Empty Sella Syndrome" which is a condition I have with my Pituatary gland, which has inflicted me with secondary Hypogonadism (Low levels of testosterone) and Hyperprolactinaemia (High levels of prolactin) and all other sorts of hormonal imbalances. For these conditions I get treated with an Intramuscular injection of Nebido (testosterone) every three months and I take Dostinex (Cabergoline) 0.5mg once per week to supress prolactin levels.

I was diagnosed with these conditions 4 years AFTER being diagnosed with DP/DR and Generalised Anxiety Disorder. (I don't know if there is a connection between hormone imbalances and DP/DR.)

... I've had blood work done for my liver and kidneys recently also, they came back as "satisfactory". But wiith these current gastric symptoms, as a typical anxious ridden person, I can't help but think "Cancer".

At 22 years old, I feel like im 80 odd.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Imagine said:


> With these current gastric symptoms, as a typical anxious ridden person, I can't help but think "Cancer".
> 
> At 22 years old, I feel like im 80 odd.


Why cancer? why not a gastric ulcer or gastritis.
Anyway,in order for you to have an exact diagnosis,i would suggest you to see a gastroenterologist and consider making an endoscopy,the sooner the better


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

The word cancer floats around in my mind basically because I do always expect the worst and when I take my unhealthy life style into account it makes the fear even greater.

I do have a healthy diet when it comes to food but when I take into account smoking and alcohol consumption, I become very pessimistic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Imagine said:


> The word cancer floats around in my mind basically because I do always expect the worst and when I take my unhealthy life style into account it makes the fear even greater.
> 
> I do have a healthy diet when it comes to food but when I take into account smoking and alcohol consumption, I become very pessimistic.


FOAMY!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE FOAMY! OK, just to share TMI with you, intestinal problems are common with anxiety. I get diarrhea when I have panic attacks. Always the yucky yellow stuff that smells like eggs. People with anxiety also have stomach acid issues/heartburn/nausea. It is all normal. You don't have cancer.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

tinyfairypeople said:


> FOAMY!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE FOAMY! OK, just to share TMI with you, intestinal problems are common with anxiety. I get diarrhea when I have panic attacks. Always the yucky yellow stuff that smells like eggs. People with anxiety also have stomach acid issues/heartburn/nausea. It is all normal. You don't have cancer.


PILLZ-E!!! I LOVE PILLZ-E!







Thing is though, 9 years of dp/dr and anxiety and this is the only time I've experienced gastric problems.

I know it is very unlikely for me to have cancer, if it was just the gastric problems I would'nt be so worried, its just the fatigue and loss of appetite thats coming with it.


----------

